# Ulf Kintzel and the HGH



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Simple question:
If you lived about 5 hours away from Ulf and his sheep farm, and had the opportunity to herd with your dog....would you?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, he only evaluates and takes people on who are serious about it. I would love to try herding, but only for fun. Even if I had a dog that had the potential and talent to to HGH herding, I would not want to take up the space away from someone else who was serious about working and titling their dog. 

If he just INSISTED that I was doint the world a disservice by not pursuing an HGH title with my super-secret-surprise-herding dog, I may consider it.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

5 hrs each way even for Ulf might be a bit much for me, even though training with him would be awesome.........I suspect that if you were really serious about it you might be looking at making the trip more than once a week: I wouldn't have that kind of time. I've seen him in action on a DVD I have of the 1990 German National Herding Championship (HGH). He didn't win, Karl Fuller did, but you can tell he knows what he's doing! 

______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I hear that Ulf and Karl are both spectacular, and we're just lucky enough to have Ulf in the states.

I'm only about an hour from a couple of the other sheep farms, but, you know


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jackie, I think you are a bit more than 5 hours from Ulf. I am 2-3 hours and I would have LOVED to get an HGH on Rayne (would have LOVED to have done it with KC) but for me to drive 6 hours round trip on a regular basis year round...in the Great Lakes winter......I can't commit to that. The other sheep farms are not much better drive in the winter and they are not large enough nor set up to really practice tending on.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Ulf won't even let me xD That said, I contacted Geary Loff today, and may be setting up an HIC for Delphi. They do AKC-C Course and HGH apparently.

From what I've read they also own the world's first HGH Beauceron


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I spent about 6 months or so taking lessons with Ulf with my first GSD. This was in 2001 or 2002? I think. As others have said he will only do an instinct test if you are serious about training your dog. He is not one to spare anyone's feelings and will tell you the truth about your dog (NO sugarcoating), even if it hurts! 
If I remember right he requires that you come every other week at the bare minumum, twice a week is best, once a week was fine. 
I wish he was still in NJ, I would have loved to get an HGH with Kessy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, me too....I'm opting for another awesome alternative though


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jackie: 
Board plane.








Bring Strauß.








Meet me.








Take train.








Visit Kirschental.








Greet Füller.








See kennel.








Work sheep.








Eat Bratwurst.








Tell stories.








Walk dogs.








Sleep sofa.








Grimm kisses.









Sound good??


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Patti - I'd love to visit Kirschental...sigh...

But, I am grateful that our trainer trains large flock.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Patti, when you come back to the states, we must find some way to hang out. You are just too much!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish I could afford to train with him, I only live about 45 minutes to an hour away but I'm broke


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Mel!!! Welcome to the board !!!

It looks like I'm going herding this week/next weekend with Geary ^_^


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Lucky lucky!!! I started herding with my girl Lana a couple of times a week here. We are working with 3 to 5 sheep right now. We haven't really started to "synch" yet... didn't start herding till she was 2.5 yrs old, but we are starting to figure each other out (me and Lana that is) and I think we will "click" any day. I would love to start working towards an HGH on Lana once we get her SchH3 this fall or next spring.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, Delphi and I are headed to Geary's tomorrow to work a bunch of sheep







He does HGH too (Bought part of his initial flock from Ulf), and I'm REALLY hoping she turns on. Nothing else seems to "get her" yet...

I am happy to say that she has not wigged out at anything while she's been in season


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope she likes the sheep!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She didn't do a darn thing


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'm over 6 hours from Ulf. I wanted to train w/ him, but there's no way I can do 13 hours roundtrip often enough. He was very kind to refer me to another spot closer to me though and I'm now waiting to hear back from the referral.


----------



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

Seems like Ulf should set up a week long clinic's to accomodate training. We don't have HGH down in Texas, so we do C course and Ranch courses with 20 to +200 sheep. Clinic will usually attract groups which actually train easier. www.endgateranch.com -- check out the event calendar for clinic's and trial events.
This ranch produced the 1st Dual Champion GSD in AKC History.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So you are saying that he is the real deal and that I've been in contact with one of them most skilled people in Herding for that matter? 

I've sent a couple of emails to some club and his herding club was one of them. So I've been in contact with somebody, not knowing that he is the real deal? 

I know that Yukon and Indra have the Instinct, all our dogs have it and I seriously want to get into herding and get them titled. Been thinking about it for a long time and Ulf Kintzel isn't too far away from Watertown.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is definately the 'real deal',,if you have a chance to train with him, go for it


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck. HGH looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

I am on his yahoo board, he is truly amazing - but german (so am I).
I wish I could train with him, but I am down here in NM.
I did manage to start a tending group with some of my friends so! We all meet at my house every week and work our dogs! Its really fun! We decided to bring Peggy Richter in for a clinic on Oct 2 and Oct 3. She is a truly amazing woman! Here is her Web site: Kuymal Working Belgian Shepherds

If anyone wants info in the clinic PM me!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

csaiz said:


> *I am on his yahoo board, he is truly amazing - but german (so am I).*
> I wish I could train with him, but I am down here in NM.
> I did manage to start a tending group with some of my friends so! We all meet at my house every week and work our dogs! Its really fun! We decided to bring Peggy Richter in for a clinic on Oct 2 and Oct 3. She is a truly amazing woman! Here is her Web site: Kuymal Working Belgian Shepherds
> 
> If anyone wants info in the clinic PM me!



aha! so am i!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> aha! so am i!


 
:groovy::greet::groovy:


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

I was thinking about doing some serious herding when I was back in NY but I since moved away. My breeder raved about Ulf and how he does the best work.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

csaiz said:


> :groovy::greet::groovy:



German all the way! :groovy:


----------

